

Endangered Animal Species in CSS - snyp
http://www.species-in-pieces.com/#

======
fold_left
I'm really struggling to think of another creative interactive thing(?) that
I've been more impressed by, and the fact that all of this was done by one
person is astounding.

------
14113
Is there an "autoplay" tag that could be added to this? I tend to open a large
number of tabs from hackernews at once, then work my way through them, so it's
particularly irritating to be surprised by one that suddenly plays music to
me.

------
pvaldes
Some small errors spotted,

num 24 lynx: is myxomatosis, not myxomotosis

num 20: somali ostrich: scientific name is Struthio molybdophanes.

"Strutio camelus molybdophanes" can not be used still to name this new species
because this is the format used for naming subspecies.

------
jereme
Really impressive work on a looming subject of great importance... Nice
integration of sources and targets for support as well. Thank you Bryan.

------
kelukelugames
Before clicking, I half expected to see stupid click bait. But it is actually
awesome.

Does anyone know how I can learn to make css art?

------
tommytron
This is weenie boss.

------
ultimatedelman
This is f*cking beautiful.

------
masswerk
Very, very nice, indeed.

------
hyuuu
this is amazingly beautiful

